

Doodling in Math: Spirals, Fibonacci, and Being a Plant  - mgh2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ahXIMUkSXX0

======
lazugod
The linked video isn't advocating anything so outlandish as intelligent
design, so why does the title mention it? Also, the relationship between the
golden ratio, and many spirals that occur in nature, don't actually exist
(some previous discussions include
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1407586> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2902496>).

EDIT: Apparently the title changed.

